# New Eccentric Engineering Product



## ddickey (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like an interesting tool.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 2, 2018)

That's one slick little tool. Been thinking of making a ball turner attachment but might just make something similar to this.


----------



## savarin (Jul 2, 2018)

I really like the look of that


----------



## Aukai (Jul 3, 2018)

They make it look easy, that means it would probably kick my butt.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 3, 2018)

Now that's a great innovation! I could see dedicating a lathe to that set up.


----------



## Hoover (Jul 3, 2018)

I need one of these!


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 3, 2018)

If you like that,you are going to love this one (except the price!):
http://dreamcutter.com/


----------



## Rooster (Jul 3, 2018)

I personally like the Turnado better ( simple ), the dream cutter has too many parts for my liking.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 3, 2018)

Rooster,I agree,  the more complex design doesn't mean it's easier to use, and the dream cutter cost way too much.


----------



## mikey (Jul 3, 2018)

Gravers are cheaper and more versatile. Just an opinion.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 3, 2018)

Mike, perhaps your right. For me the simple the better.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 4, 2018)

mikey said:


> Gravers are cheaper and more versatile. Just an opinion.


Mike , I still have not tried  using gravers ,got involved with easier projects once I realized  it needed a whole bunch of setup  like obtaining the gravers, put wooden handles on them, build a tool rest and then learn how to grind and use them , but I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 4, 2018)

Dammit!



Something else on my want it list.


----------



## mikey (Jul 4, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> Mike , I still have not tried  using gravers ,got involved with easier projects once I realized  it needed a whole bunch of setup  like obtaining the gravers, put wooden handles on them, build a tool rest and then learn how to grind and use them , but I will have to give it a try.



I don't mean to take away from the discussion of these cool toys. I just didn't see anything in the videos that would even come close to making me hang up my gravers. While I can easily make balls and ellipses or almost any shape I can imagine, much of my use of gravers is to ease or soften an edge on a turned work piece; this takes me just a few seconds to do and I'm moving on. That edge will still look sharp to the eye but will be soft in the hand - subtle, but a sign of good workmanship when done well. Gravers will do everything those other tools can do and more so while those tools may suit others, I wanted to raise your awareness that gravers are a very cheap and versatile option. 

Now back to our regular programming ...


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 4, 2018)

*mikey*, 
            + 1 Yep back to basics, Ball Turners have a definite place particularly when turning to a specific size but in the end what we have now in an engine lathe is just a glorified and much refined version of a pole and rope driven wood lathe with a tool rest. Sometimes simple is good.  I for one am one of those people who sometimes gets carried away with having 'just the tool for the job' which leads to procrastination and often have to step back and tell myself to return to basics and just get the job done.
  Never seen anything bad from Eccentric Engineering and tools and kits are very well thought out so reviving an old practice and getting it widespread today is a good thing.


----------



## Hoover (Jul 4, 2018)

I am seriously thinking about buying a turnado kit.
Have any of you purchased one?
How was the shipping?
Any advice?


----------



## savarin (Jul 4, 2018)

Admittedly I'm in Australia  but all my dealings with them have been positive with very good products.
I dont think you will have any problems.
Contact them with any questions as you will receive honest answers.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm in NZ and have dealt with Gary, very nice bloke, great products, excellent service so I do not hesitate to recommend him. His business is online and global so I doubt you will have a problem.


----------



## Hoover (Jul 4, 2018)

That is what I was hoping to hear!
I will contact him and get a shipping price (that might put it out of my budget)

Thanks!


----------



## ddickey (Jul 4, 2018)

Total cost plus shipping is $245


----------



## ttabbal (Jul 4, 2018)

Not bad. If you get one please do a review here. I think I'm leaning towards gravers for hand work. It does require building some support gear like a tool rest though.


----------



## Tozguy (Jul 5, 2018)

ttabbal said:


> Not bad. If you get one please do a review here. I think I'm leaning towards gravers for hand work. It does require building some support gear like a tool rest though.



 for those like me who want pictures: 
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/gravers-for-turning.56828/


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jul 8, 2018)

Awesome find!


----------



## hman (Jul 26, 2021)

First off, welcome to the forum!!!

As to your question ... The "Turnado" and gravers are probably not useful in a factory environment.  Skilled hand work is generally the province of artisans and hobby machinists.


----------



## twowhites (May 24, 2022)

I successfully installed the Turnado on my PM-1022. First impressions are very favorable. First cut was just a radius in the end of a some steel bar. Actually much easier than wood lathe turning. The cutter is very easy to control. I drilled four holes (100 mm spacing) in the mounting plate so I could turn the platform either direction. After a lot of measuring, I cut the standoffs to 35.26 mm. Amazingly (given my skill level), all four standoffs came out the same length.


----------

